# Pachinko Balls, Cheaper Than Ball Bearings?



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=pachinko+balls&_sacat=0

I see used and new Pachinko balls on ebay.

Diameter is 11mm.

I think 7/16 steel ball bearing is 10mm.

Would the game balls be cheaper than bulk ball bearings, I suppose on number of shots. I know they're different weights of course


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Have you checked Royal steel Ball, $1.50/lb any size.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Based on the fact that pachinko balls do not need to be made to such exacting dimensions as ball bearings, you would assume that they are a bit cheaper.

Royal Steel Ball as mentioned by Treefork above however, sell all their non perfect balls as slingshot ammo at a considerably reduced price.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

umm... they are ball bearings. nathan sells them for 3.50/lb shipped, those are $30 for 300.


----------

